# Best plow for 1998 GMC K-1500??? HELP!!!!



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey everyone, new here, and I'm going crazy looking at specs for buying a plow for my truck... I'm not going to be doing any commercial plowing, just my house, mother's driveway, and possible a few driveways here and there for a few extra bucks... So far, I really like the Boss plows, with the smart hitch, and HID lighting system, but I'm not really sure where to go because they all seem to have thier strong points. I'm definitely going to beef up the suspension with some Timbrens, and possibly beefier coils if necessary... Any advice on manufacturer, and/or other suspension tricks would be greatly appreciated... thanks in advance.....

Dave


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

BUY THE BOSS Plow !!!!!( make it a Super-Duty.. with the smart hitch..If the HID lights cost you more dont buy..just get the regular lites, they work just fine. I tell people all the time when I see them and their broken down plows..You should have bought the Boss Plow  Well..gotta go plow ( mine's not broken )


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Coils? I don't think replacing the _coil_ springs will do any good, you might want to crank your torsion bars a little, thats about all I can say, short of replaceing your torsion bars with those from a k2500 or 3500.

Don't underestimate the Western or Fisher line of plows. THey are both heavy duty, have been proven to stand up to the abuse of commercial plowing, if you are plowing residentially, can't hurt to have one that is overbuilt. I've got a Western 7'6" Pro on my truck.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

hehe... oops... coils... heavier torsion bars... sorry bout that... I keep forgetting about the torsion bar front suspension...duh... Also, aside from Timbrens, Air lift company makes a set of similar things called the air cell. Only difference between the two is the air cells are made of polyurethane rather than rubber... Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## GeeMC (Feb 6, 2003)

Can't beat the Fisher on these baby's


----------



## GeeMC (Feb 6, 2003)

Here is a pic!


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

thanks for the responses so far everyone... It's greatly appreciated. Anyone else have any insight into this discussion? I'd like to get as many opinions as I can before making my final decision... Thanks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

My suggestion.

If your not going with a V-Plow, make sure you get at least an 8' straight blade. 7.5' isn't wide enough for a full size pickup when at full angle.

Pick a name brand manufacturer that is represented locally by more than one dealer.

They most likely won't want to put big blades on 1/2 tons though. Just remember it's not just your springs/torsion bars that are different. Your front and rear differentials, transmission, axles, and frame are all not up to 3/4-1ton specs.

Just be careful and take it easy!


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Right... I want a 'V'. Boss makes a 7'6" V-plow that would fit me perfectly, but I'd still like everyone's input... An 8-footer is just too heavy for my truck. The 7'6 V is 81" wide in "V" mode, 76" wide in scoop mode, and 78" wide at full angle, so there's enough width there to go beyond my tires on either side. Also I do have the 3925# front axle, and all the other components of the original "snow plow prep" package, but my truck doesn't list the "VYU" snow plow prep code. I've already verified with GM that my truck, because of all the other packages it has, already has all of the single components included in the plow prep pack, so the plow prep package doesn't really matter.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Go BOSS !!!!!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by FLASHMAN _
> *Right... I want a 'V'. Boss makes a 7'6" V-plow that would fit me perfectly, but I'd still like everyone's input... An 8-footer is just too heavy for my truck. The 7'6 V is 81" wide in "V" mode, 76" wide in scoop mode, and 78" wide at full angle, so there's enough width there to go beyond my tires on either side. *


Well, I beg to differ. Here's why.

You can get a 8' straight blade that weighs considerably less than that 7'6" Boss-V. Weight is a big thing, but a couple of pounds here and there aren't going to break the truck.

Also your tire width on a Full Size GM is 82" wide. All of your 7' 6" plows are NOT wide enough to cover your tracks on a full size truck.

Here are some plow weights for you, and their widths at FULL ANGLE.

Meyer ST-7.5 = 656 lbs...79"
Western Pro 7.5 = 682 lbs...78"
Western Pro 8 = 699 lbs...83"
Blizzard Straight 8 = 750 lbs...84"
BOSS 8' Straight = 756 lbs...83"
BOSS 7'6" V= 790 lbs...76"
Meyer C-8 = 803 lbs...84"
Western ProPLUS 8 = 805 lbs...83"
BOSS 8'2" V = 860 lbs...84"
BOSS 8' Tripedge = 878 lbs...83"
Blizzard 810 = 950 lbs...84"+

So, when I suggest that you go with an 8' blade, the above measurements are my reasons. You don't EVER want to drive over un-plowed snow. And the 7'6" plows will have you doing just that.

In reality, an 8'6" plow would be the best on a full size as they come in around 88" at full angle giving you more room especially around curves.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *your tire width on a Full Size GM is 82" wide. *


Thanks very much for the tip... I went out and measured, and the wheeltrack on my truck, outside tire wall to outside tire wall is 74&1/2" (approx). Your GM truck may be wider because you're running a 3500, but I just measured it now, and mine is between 74 and 75... Thanks for getting me to look at that... But it still looks to me like a 7'6 plow, even at full angle will still cover my outside tire width...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep, I forgot, the 1500 and 2500 LD's did have a narrower track width ( no real legitimate reason why). Plus with my 265 tires and 7" rims makes mine wider.

I'd still go 8'2" with Boss though. 70 lbs isn't much!


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *Yep, I forgot, the 1500 and 2500 LD's did have a narrower track width ( no real legitimate reason why). Plus with my 265 tires and 7" rims makes mine wider.
> 
> I'd still go 8'2" with Boss though. 70 lbs isn't much! *


Thanks for all your help man... I'm just scared to death of overloading my axle... Like I said before, I'm not going to be doing any heavy commercial plowing, and eventually, I'll get a new truck, and maybe go with a larger setup when I get a larger truck... Thanks again... anyone else have anything to add???


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Don't worry about it too much. Todays plows leave nothing on the truck except for the mounting brackets. Its not like you'll be carrying around a bunch of metal like the old 70's & 80's Fishers!!!

I have a Big Block, Dual Batteries, Extended Cab, and had a heavy plow on since DAY 1. No abnormal front end problems in 119,000+ miles. 

I do have the 4250lb front axle rating though. But most components were shared with the 1/2 tons, and with yours being a LOT newer, small block, reg cab?, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *Don't worry about it too much. Todays plows leave nothing on the truck except for the mounting brackets. Its not like you'll be carrying around a bunch of metal like the old 70's & 80's Fishers!!!
> 
> I have a Big Block, Dual Batteries, Extended Cab, and had a heavy plow on since DAY 1. No abnormal front end problems in 119,000+ miles.
> ...


Mine is a '98 small block (Vortec 350). I have the 3925# axle rating. But mine is an extended cab also, so I know I need to be careful there too.

Everyone that I'm talking to definitely suggests the Timbrens, so I'm definitely going with them, I'm even considering getting the Timbren kit for the rear of my truck too, just because they are so highly reccomended from so many different sources. thanks again for all your input... every bit helps this newbie...


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

go with the boss. they are great plows. since you are not gonna do to much plowing then look into sno-way snowplows


----------



## Bigcee (Sep 27, 2001)

I have been running a 7.5 Fisher MM on My 98Gmc K1500 for five years no add ons to front suspension it is plenty wide enough to cover my wheelbase and is not to big to maneuver. I say go Fisher 7'6". 

Bigcee
98 Gmc Sierra
7'6"Fischer MM


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone... Please feel free to continue adding to this conversation, I can use all the input I can get... 

Hey Bigcee, is that the Fisher 7'6 regular duty you're using??? Just wondering so I can compare weight with the other plows I'm looking at... thanks again


----------

